
Show HN: Craft Caffeine (Chewy for Caffeine) - jrye
Hi all,<p>My partner Hannah and I are building a one-stop-shop for everything caffeine. Basically we comb through blog posts and forums to find interesting, high-quality coffee &amp; tea products then put them into a digital catalog with nice filters, similar to Chewy for pets &#x2F; Wayfair for home decor.<p>Would love for you to check it out and share some feedback!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;craftcaffeine.co&#x2F;
======
jrye
Site: [https://craftcaffeine.co/](https://craftcaffeine.co/)

IH: [https://www.indiehackers.com/product/craft-
caffeine](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/craft-caffeine)

PH: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/craft-
caffeine](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/craft-caffeine)

